# Wireless causing speaker noise



## ov2rey (Apr 19, 2011)

hi guys.. mi have a wi-fi "wireless network" router once it connected to a computer or devices my speaker will have a buzz buzz noise.

i worry that my speaker will spoil cause by this wi-fi.

is there anyway to protect it?

other then moving away the router


----------



## robal (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,

The noise from WiFi will not damage your speaker/amplifier, but can be very annoying.

There's no easy way of fixing it.
The best is to move everything away from WiFi antennas.

Particularly sensitive is the audio cable connecting your PC with the speaker system (non-amplified signal). Try re-routing this cable, so it's away from WiFi.
You may have luck trying to use higher quality cable, but I doubt it will help much.

Cheers


----------



## gpost3 (Apr 19, 2011)

> There's no easy way of fixing it.



Not true

To OP:

First thing *replace your audio "signal" cables *(like the RCA or 3.5 mm cables) and get something that is *properly shielded*. Very cheap cables tend to use less or no shielding which causes the problem you mentioned. *Don't get Monster cables either!* they are rip off in my opinion. Home depot or radio shack are good places to shop for quality cables in decent pricing. And secondly, route the cables so that they are away from any *AC power source*. Wireless signal *does NOT* cause electro-magnetic interference but AC power source can certainly cause that due to the high amount of magnetic flux generated (due to high voltage and amps that runs through those wires).


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

gpost3 said:


> *Don't get Monster cables either!* they are rip off in my opinion.



no need for qualification, that's objective fact.  Monster Cables rips off consumers.

everything else was good


----------

